# Easy OverClocking (Almost OneClick)



## runandhide05

*Updated with 1.3*GHz
NOTE
1.3GHZ will *NOT RUN* on most phones, having said that you can try it if you so feel the need as these reset on reboot.

FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS PLEASE!!!
NOTE THE ZIP MUST BE EXTRACTED TO /SDCARD/EXTRACTED/ONECLICK
if you are using root explore (greatest app and we should all be using it) it will extract the zip to the correct location, just logpress the zip and click extract all

*Read ME*
this prossess is as easy as it gets
1) download zip,
2) extract zip (MUST be extracted to sdcard/extracted/oneclick)
3) open script manager (download for free https://market.andro...G1hbmFnZXIiXQ..)
4) navigate to /sdcard/extracted/oneclick
5) click on file "run_me_first.sh"
6) ensure run as root is highlighted then click run (the scull and cross bones icon) *(see picture)*
( this will place all the files in the appropraite locatations with the correct permissions)
8) click back
9) click your speed file 1.1Ghz.sh or 1.2Ghz.sh
Follow step 6

You will now be overclocked to 1.2 and min and max cpu speeds at 1.0Ghz

To return to stock
in Script Manager nav back to same folder (sdcard/extracted/oneclick)
click "retun_stock.sh" and follow step 6.
This will return to 1.0Ghz and return CPU min speed back to 300Mhz

Note Once u first run the 1.2speed and the return to stock you can add a widget to your home screen with script manager, add the name of the scripts "1.2Ghz" and the "retun_stock"
and then you will have a easy one click OC app(ish)

change log
12/7/11
added 1.3Ghz

http://dl.dropbox.co...27/oneclick.zip

Thanks to Rick#2 from XDA for the orign OC files


----------



## chefb

Hey this is pretty tasty but ....does set cpu work with this meaning will it show the overclocked voltage... or do we have to do that app widgit thingy?


----------



## runandhide05

chefb said:


> Hey this is pretty tasty but ....does set cpu work with this meaning will it show the overclocked voltage... or do we have to do that app widgit thingy?


It will not show over clocked speed, 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip

Awesome. Giving it a shot


----------



## brad3024

I think im following the instructions completely or at least trying to but once i hit extract all in root explorer it extracts to sdcard/speedsoftware/extracted. I also tried moving the files to sdcard/extracted. Sorry for noob questions and thanks in advance.


----------



## runandhide05

brad3024 said:


> I think im following the instructions completely or at least trying to but once i hit extract all in root explorer it extracts to sdcard/speedsoftware/extracted. I also tried moving the files to sdcard/extracted. Sorry for noob questions and thanks in advance.


If u extract with any other program then just create the file extensions.
sdcard create folder extracted then open, and create another folder name oneclick, then move the files that were extraverted and move to the new folder u named oneclick

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## brad3024

Tried that. Its saying 
exec sh '/sdcard/extracted/oneclick/run_me_first.sh' 
[email protected]_targa:/# tracted/oneclick/run_me_first.sh' 
cp: /system/xbin/1000: Read-only file system
cp: /system/xbin/1100: Read-only file system
cp: /system/xbin/1200: Read-only file system
Unable to chmod 1000: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod 1100: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod 1200: No such file or directory


----------



## brad3024

Also i was trying to extract with rootexplorer and it was saying that. Thanks


----------



## runandhide05

brad3024 said:


> Tried that. Its saying
> exec sh '/sdcard/extracted/oneclick/run_me_first.sh'
> [email protected]_targa:/# tracted/oneclick/run_me_first.sh'
> cp: /system/xbin/1000: Read-only file system
> cp: /system/xbin/1100: Read-only file system
> cp: /system/xbin/1200: Read-only file system
> Unable to chmod 1000: No such file or directory
> Unable to chmod 1100: No such file or directory
> Unable to chmod 1200: No such file or directory


Ok few questions
Are u running as root in script manager, see attached pic to op, also is script selected, also see pic, u have two options, script and executable make sure script is selected.
One other thing, in root explore, see if system is mounted as readonly or read write
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ROB281

Sounds like you need to change system/xbin to rw in root explorer


----------



## runandhide05

If anyone had success please post back, letting me know.
I was trying to make this with all the default settings to make it easiest as possible

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## brad3024

Sorry lol how do i change it. Dont use root explorer too in depth really


----------



## runandhide05

brad3024 said:


> Sorry lol how do i change it. Dont use root explorer too in depth really


open root ex, selext system, on top right, mount as r/w
Do the same for xbin

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## brad3024

Sorry for all trouble i followed the pic and made sure its highlighted. Also think i changed system xbin to rw


----------



## runandhide05

brad3024 said:


> Sorry for all trouble i followed the pic and made sure its highlighted. Also think i changed system xbin to rw


Are u rooted?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## brad3024

Yes running purity 2.5


----------



## runandhide05

brad3024 said:


> Yes running purity 2.5


Ensure its labeled like this








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

brad3024 said:


> Yes running purity 2.5


Ok, confirmed you're issue, its cause you're system/xbin is read only, changed mine to read only and I get the exact error.
Mount as read write should solve your problem

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

Ok...I think I have things working but not sure how this is different then the other click method you had in the other thread. So if I click the 1.2ghz widget I get overclocked to 1.2. Then to get back I use the return to stock widget correct?

Edit...
Never mind I get it now.....daaaaaa. lol


----------



## brad3024

I think i may have gotten it to work. Is there any way to tell? My phone froze right afterwards and went to black screen so had to pull battery. I dont think your script has anything to do with it though


----------



## razz1

brad3024 said:


> I think i may have gotten it to work. Is there any way to tell? My phone froze right afterwards and went to black screen so had to pull battery. I dont think your script has anything to do with it though


Make sure your min is at 1000 first


----------



## razz1

In the end you will have something wonderful like this.
Thanks runandhide05!!!!


----------



## brad3024

How do i make sure of that? After restart its running fine. In the benchmark it shows frequency at 1000. I used antutu


----------



## brad3024

Do i need to download setcpu and change the minimum that way?


----------



## razz1

It will never show you are overclocked. But you will see it in the benchmarks.
What are you benching in antutu at 1.2ghz?


----------



## brad3024

Cpu integer-1620
Cpu floatpoint-1291


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> Ok...I think I have things working but not sure how this is different then the other click method you had in the other thread. So if I click the 1.2ghz widget I get overclocked to 1.2. Then to get back I use the return to stock widget correct?
> 
> Edit...
> Never mind I get it now.....daaaaaa. lol


This is different because this now automatically places the files in xbin, sets the permissions, and maxes the min CPU level to 1.0Ghz, so u do not need to use another app to max the min CPU freq.
Then when u return to stock it will set the min CPU freq back to 300Mhz

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

brad3024 said:


> Cpu integer-1620
> Cpu floatpoint-1291


Congrats...you've just been overclocked!!


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> Make sure your min is at 1000 first


This will set you're CPU to what it needs to be at. There is no neex to use any other app

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> Make sure your min is at 1000 first


If u want to see what I am reffering to return to stock using that widget on your screen shot, then check your min CPU setting usibg any over clicking app, u will see it is all 300mhz, then click the oc 1.2 widget, then go back into your oc app, and u will see that it is maxed at 1000mhz

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

I just checked the original thread at xda to see if anything was new there.....wow! You really get around runandhide.
You da man!!!


----------



## runandhide05

OP Updated With New Zip. if you already have it working dont bother with the new zip, new zip just includes script to mount system as r/w before copying files to xbin.
thanks for the feedback so far, keep it coming


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> I just checked the original thread at xda to see if anything was new there.....wow! You really get around runandhide.
> You da man!!!


i try!! but as u will notice i just linked it to here...lol
rootzwiki is a lot more friendly!!


----------



## runandhide05

brad3024 said:


> How do i make sure of that? After restart its running fine. In the benchmark it shows frequency at 1000. I used antutu


 I've noticed running the original op files to overclock made my phone freeze after entering the restore or the 1.2GHz file, that is nothing I can change, it still does that every once and a while on me too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

I ran the scripts, got the Widgets, and checked setcpu and everything proves true!!...except any type of benchmark scores lol maybe I'm doing something wrong

Sent from my Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gavjamhawk

I know that no one has raised this as a problem they've run into, but I did and just wanted to post this as a note/heads up...if you're connected via USB, make sure you change back to "Charge Only"..…I admit to spending about 5 frustrated minutes wondering why the hell my sd-ext wasn't found while inputting in term emulator. Wasn't the first time either. Doh! I'm glad we're starting to have some real fun with development on the bionic!


----------



## runandhide05

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> I ran the scripts, got the Widgets, and checked setcpu and everything proves true!!...except any type of benchmark scores lol maybe I'm doing something wrong
> 
> Sent from my Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


This is what I get









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## D3fault121

Works great! Thanks for the short cuts to make overclocking just that much faster.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

The proof is in the pics







thanks for the hard work on getting this simplified

Sent from my 1.2Ghz Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dadsterflip

What's the min when running 1.2? I read the op but didn't see it. Well I saw min and Max is 1ghz so. Running 1.2 min is still 300mhz?

Update *never mind I guess it stays at 1ghz as min.


----------



## runandhide05

dadsterflip said:


> What's the min when running 1.2? I read the op but didn't see it. Well I saw min and Max is 1ghz so. Running 1.2 min is still 300mhz?
> 
> Update *never mind I guess it stays at 1ghz as min.


with the method being used to overclock our cpu, the min freq and max freq both have to be maxed at 1.0ghz, without moddifing the kernal which we can't do because its locked, and having yet to find a loop hole as was done with the dx,.d2 and the milestone. For the time being any overclock app will read just 1.0 but I can assure u we are over clocked, to
Verify, running stock, max both min and max CPU to.1.0GHz and see what your benchmarks are, run a few ti get an average, then use the overclock method on op, run a few benchtests and u will see the improvements
Hope that helps and answered any questions
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip

runandhide05 said:


> with the method being used to overclock our cpu, the min freq and max freq both have to be maxed at 1.0ghz, without moddifing the kernal which we can't do because its locked, and having yet to find a loop hole as was done with the dx,.d2 and the milestone. For the time being any overclock app will read just 1.0 but I can assure u we are over clocked, to
> Verify, running stock, max both min and max CPU to.1.0GHz and see what your benchmarks are, run a few ti get an average, then use the overclock method on op, run a few benchtests and u will see the improvements
> Hope that helps and answered any questions
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick responsed. 
Running pretty much at Max speed 1-1.2ghz any long term effect?

Thought motor was unlocking devices before the end of the year granted its 30 more days but they got quite. Thanks for this mod.


----------



## runandhide05

dadsterflip said:


> Thanks for the quick responsed.
> Running pretty much at Max speed 1-1.2ghz any long term effect?
> 
> Thought motor was unlocking devices before the end of the year granted its 30 more days but they got quite. Thanks for this mod.


There is a clause in their statement many people miss " carrier allowing... " meaning if the carrier of that motorola device agrees to unlock it, final decision is up to vzw in our case. As many a few people have already stated, there is no incentive for vzw to unlock it, doing so will only open then to more "my phone doesn't work, replace it" 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Can someone explain to the slow kid how to make the widgets? I'm overclocked no problem, but don't understand how to make the widgets.

Also - is the overclock persistent after a reboot?


----------



## runandhide05

A.C.Sanchez said:


> Can someone explain to the slow kid how to make the widgets? I'm overclocked no problem, but don't understand how to make the widgets.
> 
> Also - is the overclock persistent after a reboot?


unless in script manager u set the 1.1 or 1.2 as run on boot, then no, if u reset it boots at normal settings,

Widget
One u have ran each script in script manager 1.1, 1.2, and retun_to_stock.
On home screen long press blank spot on home screen to add a widget, press widget, scroll down to script manager and select, then select the 1.2, and u wheel now have a widget to oc to 1.2, follow the prosses for return to stovk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

When I click on my Widgets is it supposed to have the background lit up and say 'running'? Its not doing that is why I ask, but it did do that on my DX

Sent from my 1.2Ghz Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## runandhide05

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> When I click on my Widgets is it supposed to have the background lit up and say 'running'? Its not doing that is why I ask, but it did do that on my DX
> 
> Sent from my 1.2Ghz Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I'm sorry, I'm not understanding you're question. Can u post a screen shot of what you are talking about?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

On my dx,when I used script Widgets, they would say "running" on the bottom of the widget until I turned it off. With these script Widgets, it says "running" for a split second. I just wasn't sure if that was normal. But now I have confirmed OC and ran so many benchmarks and they continue to be consistent so I think I'm good to go

















Sent from my 1.2Ghz Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

^^^^That was 1.1Ghz amd stock1.0Ghz. And this is 1.2Ghz









Sent from my 1.2Ghz Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## runandhide05

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> ^^^^That was stock and 1.1Ghz. And this is 2.2Ghz
> 
> View attachment 11915
> 
> 
> Sent from my 1.2Ghz Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


got ya, these will not stay running becasue there is no need, it sends the command (split second while it says running) then thats it, it is not a constant script, thats why.
hope that helped


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

Yessir that cleared it up for me. Thanks a lot


----------



## lvm1275

No too shabby!


----------



## terryrook

But we STILL have to run wide open with min at 1000? Blah. Not to whoever wrote this. Props to you but blah at running wide open throttle. What's the problem preventing us from having a normal Oc module like every other moto phone I've had? Please no one say bootloader cause that's just an awful rumor that's caused more confusion than anything I've ever seen. Sorry, bad mood, I prolly shouldn't post. Sorry guys.


----------



## runandhide05

terryrook said:


> But we STILL have to run wide open with min at 1000? Blah. Not to whoever wrote this. Props to you but blah at running wide open throttle. What's the problem preventing us from having a normal Oc module like every other moto phone I've had? Please no one say bootloader cause that's just an awful rumor that's caused more confusion than anything I've ever seen. Sorry, bad mood, I prolly shouldn't post. Sorry guys.


 The simple answer? The process of dx oc took a hell of a lot longer to get than three months.
People are working on it. It takes time, u r more than welcome to make one your own,
Here's the path
mem = mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, fd, 0x4a004000); printf("CM_CLKSEL_DPLL_MPU: 0x%08xn",*(mem+0x16c/sizeof(unsigned int))); *(mem+0x16c/sizeof(unsigned int))=0x0082260c; printf("CM_CLKSEL_DPLL_MPU: 0x%08xn",*(mem+0x16c/sizeof(unsigned int))); 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

Please refrain from posting random characters on this forum...lol just joking.
I just wish I knew what this all means, and what to do with it. Maybe someday.


----------



## deprime

runandhide05 said:


> The simple answer? The process of dx oc took a hell of a lot longer to get than three months.
> People are working on it. It takes time, u r more than welcome to make one your own,
> Here's the path
> mem = mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, fd, 0x4a004000); printf("CM_CLKSEL_DPLL_MPU: 0xxn",*(mem+0x16c/sizeof(unsigned int))); *(mem+0x16c/sizeof(unsigned int))=0x0082260c; printf("CM_CLKSEL_DPLL_MPU: 0xxn",*(mem+0x16c/sizeof(unsigned int)));
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If you're going to post C code at least post the necessary #includes. j/j ;-)


----------



## razz1

Well that isn't to cool to say. Runandhide has helped many!


----------



## terryrook

runandhide05 said:


> The simple answer? The process of dx oc took a hell of a lot longer to get than three months.
> People are working on it. It takes time, u r more than welcome to make one your own,
> Here's the path
> mem = mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, fd, 0x4a004000); printf("CM_CLKSEL_DPLL_MPU: 0x%08xn",*(mem+0x16c/sizeof(unsigned int))); *(mem+0x16c/sizeof(unsigned int))=0x0082260c; printf("CM_CLKSEL_DPLL_MPU: 0x%08xn",*(mem+0x16c/sizeof(unsigned int)));
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I'm not talking smack by any means, trust me sir you are a genius in my eyes. I've been working hard, cold, nights and my rant was uncalled for, you are going out of your way to help us and i appreciate it. I do remember it took a long time for my d2, I would LOVE to help but I cant even open any of the oc files, running ubuntu 10.04 btw.
point being, i'm 32 years old, not a troll, and it was not my intention to belittle your hard work in any way. I was wrong and I apologize to you and everyone else in this forum, now that I re-read my post I sound like a whiny little jackass and I would appreciate it if everyone would just chalk that up to too much red bull, not enough sleep, and a lack of understanding on how to help. Those that see my posts know I try to help whenever I can and I don't want to be labeled as an Hater or Troll <it said tushy so I had to edit it. Once again I'm sorry everyone, I was wrong, my goal is to further android development in all forms, not to act like a drama queen. I really do feel bad and if theres anything I can do to make it up to you guys let me know.


----------



## marleyinoc

terryrook said:


> .. theres anything I can do to make it up to you guys let me know.


what you said didn't seem so bad but forgive yourself and we'll all move on


----------



## razz1

I'm sorry. I should have quoted deprime. It was definitely not towards you Terry!
I should have been more specific.


----------



## terryrook

Thanks guys.


----------



## runandhide05

terryrook said:


> Thanks guys.


See now we all sounded a little harsh, I did not mean to sound harsh ether. 
FyI to guy said he could not open the files, if u look at the "attention devs oc" thread, I posted that I could not get the files to open in LINUX ether, tried everything, however I was able to open and modify with a windows program, I can not remember the name, but I did link it, its a free software(ish) I think it was afree 30day trial. The files are written in hex, and that program will decod the hex to some what readable language.
Let us not get hasty with each other, but hasty with moto...hehe
I am at the limit of my knowledge with the binaries, if anyone one else had knowledge on the topic I would love to pick your brain.
But until then, I know others are working diligently on this for the d3
And if they can change the mmap to our CPU, and get it working with dual core the milestone oc process may eventually work with the newer phones. 
Also everyone remember to enjoy your holidays! Be safe.

Here its the windows program I mentioned
http://www.sweetscape.com/010editor/

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## deprime

razz1 said:


> I'm sorry. I should have quoted deprime. It was definitely not towards you Terry!
> I should have been more specific.


If you were speaking to me did you not see the "j/j







" meaning just joking.


----------



## razz1

deprime said:


> If you were speaking to me did you not see the "j/j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " meaning just joking.


Sry...didnt see that. My fault.


----------



## Zog

Has anyone tethered for a bit while overclocked @ 1.2ghz? If so, how'd it go?

What are some temps you guys are seeing? Anything 50c or higher? How's the battery drain? Really hope this wont take like 1-2 hours off my already 6-8 hour battery. I want to o.c. but these are big concerns I have.


----------



## gearsofwar

Zog said:


> Has anyone tethered for a bit while overclocked @ 1.2ghz? If so, how'd it go?
> 
> What are some temps you guys are seeing? Anything 50c or higher? How's the battery drain? Really hope this wont take like 1-2 hours off my already 6-8 hour battery. I want to o.c. but these are big concerns I have.


Stop playing gears!


----------



## Harpdoc

This is really helpful for using Webtop. Makes it less laggy and somewhat bearable. Thanks so much for creating this and sharing it with us.


----------



## runandhide05

OP updated with 1.3Ghz


----------



## razz1

runandhide05 said:


> OP updated with 1.3Ghz


How did 1.3 work for you?


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> How did 1.3 work for you?


it does not work for me, i may get about 10 seconds before it freezes, at stock voltage i doubt it will work for all that many phones. but not to fret, im sure it will get the love soon enough.


----------



## Harpdoc

My phone reboots almost instantly when I run 1.3. Thanks for letting us try though.


----------



## mfinchv1

heres mine...purity ics...overclocked at 1.9...


----------



## mfinchv1

crap...wrong pics...says eclipse. Post them soon...all high and good


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC

soo awesome. here's my bionic at 1.2. just broke 3000 in quadrant.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC

thanks so much for this script

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC

you need to make an app. charge a buck. we'll all pay. an then your an app dev. truly an awesome script

one click link is amazing









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

ALLDRIODBIONIC said:


> you need to make an app. charge a buck. we'll all pay. an then your an app dev. truly an awesome script
> 
> one click link is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Ive made apps, too much work when a simple script will work just fine.
Thanks for the love guys


----------



## mfinchv1

Mine


----------



## mfinchv1

again


----------



## mfinchv1

On Purity ICS. off subject....but widgets will not post to the desktop...neither will shortcuts. Any ideas??


----------



## runandhide05

mfinchv1 said:


> On Purity ICS. off subject....but widgets will not post to the desktop...neither will shortcuts. Any ideas??


are u able to post any widgets?


----------



## mfinchv1

nope...none


----------



## runandhide05

mfinchv1 said:


> nope...none


none at all? not just script manager widgets, but like fancy widget, calander, anything?
cause if not then thats a rom/launcher issuse... may want to browes the thread of purity and see if its a known issue, if not post it up over there maybe dthr3ory can take a lookies


----------



## razz1

I dont think its a rom issue. I ran ics and no problems with widgets.maybe launcher??


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC

could you possibly make a 1.25ghz script? or a higher OC that is stable on your bionic? I want all I can squeeze out of this baby lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC

anyword on an app or a 1.25ghz setting?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TMYINC

1.3ghz runs perfect for me. Linpacks hitting 61 MFLOPS. Will try quadrant soon. Any way just to have the min/max both set at 1.0ghz instead of having to overclock to at least 1.1ghz?


----------



## runandhide05

TMYINC said:


> 1.3ghz runs perfect for me. Linpacks hitting 61 MFLOPS. Will try quadrant soon. Any way just to have the min/max both set at 1.0ghz instead of having to overclock to at least 1.1ghz?


Yup. Just use any CPU over clocking app or in terminal 
echo 1000000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TMYINC

runandhide05 said:


> Yup. Just use any CPU over clocking app or in terminal
> echo 1000000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sweet thanks. Still get some freeze when going back and forth between retun and 1.3ghz requiring a batt pull. No biggie tho







. Thank you for all your hard work!!


----------



## fxmech

Boo, I can only get 1.1GHz









I can still squeeze 5780 points on the AnTuTu benchmark.

I'm very satisfied and hoping somebody continues to work on these scripts. We can get our webtops to run more useful applications, it is just a matter of getting them to run without choking as it does.

My particular Bionic is running Eclipse. I use Webtop2SD, nearly 2GB swap, 1.1GHz clock and an SDBoost from JRummy's Rom Toolbox. I am trying to figure out exactly how V6 Supercharger and PowerBoost will affect this setup before trying them again.


----------



## ddemlong

So I dunno if this was asked but by looking at the first post the min freq is 1000mhz? So basically its running at max performance always?


----------



## runandhide05

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicelysedated

Removed


----------



## Pithism

how long does it take for the script to complete. So lets say i ran the 1.2 ghz script, how long does it take to complete.


----------



## runandhide05

Pithism said:


> how long does it take for the script to complete. So lets say i ran the 1.2 ghz script, how long does it take to complete.


Instant, unless it hangs meaning your processor doesn't like 1.2 reboot try again if sticks again I'd say stick with 1.1
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pithism

when it hangs what should it look like? or atleast say i have it saying running, but its slows down and froze on me so im guessing it didnt stick. 
whats the way to figure out if it worked?


----------



## runandhide05

Pithism said:


> when it hangs what should it look like? or atleast say i have it saying running, but its slows down and froze on me so im guessing it didnt stick.
> whats the way to figure out if it worked?


If it says running it didn't take or it did but your phone does not like that hot. For the time being the kernel will not report anything higher that 1.0 so the only way to to run cf benchmark before then after if noticeable higher score it took, the other way to check is in the script I wrote it maxes the minimum freq to 1.0 also, so u can run the script then us an over clocking app to see what your min freq is set to, if it is set to 1.0 after u run the script then it took if not then the script did not take
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## Pithism

runandhide05 said:


> If it says running it didn't take or it did but your phone does not like that hot. For the time being the kernel will not report anything higher that 1.0 so the only way to to run cf benchmark before then after if noticeable higher score it took, the other way to check is in the script I wrote it maxes the minimum freq to 1.0 also, so u can run the script then us an over clocking app to see what your min freq is set to, if it is set to 1.0 after u run the script then it took if not then the script did not take
> Swyped from my GNEX


ok thanks ill try this out, i really appreciate the help, new to moto bionic hacks, but not to rooting been rooted since og droid.


----------



## Pithism

yea just check a overclock app and the min is set to 1.0 thanks for your help


----------



## TerrorTodd

Definitely affects battery life, but not too bad.


----------



## cesar33

Link for download dead, can anyone repost?


----------



## eXorcist

cesar33 said:


> Link for download dead, can anyone repost?


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...verclocking-[Kernel-Modules][Official-Thread]

Use this method. The voltage controls havent been figured out but you can use stock voltage and the .1 modules.. then u get 1.2 ghz or more.. with scaling...so you dont have to set min to 1000mhz and kill ur batt.


----------

